# C&S #60 Accucraft lubrication question



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I purchased an Accucraft C&S #60, used, and during maintenance I opened the gear box at the driver. It is packed with a medium weight grease. Is this how Accucraft shipped these locos, or how they should be operated?


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: C&S #60 Accucraft lubrication question*

Hi CCII 
I have three of these Locos and mine are packed with grease also my other Accucraft locos. 

I tend to leave well alone oiling outside only and that not very often. 

Note I have a large number of locos and they run in sequance not continuously like some 
Dave


----------

